# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  θέλω να γίνω ανορεξική??!!!

## maraki065

ποτέ δεν περίμενα ότι θα γράψω στο φορουμ της ανορεξίας..
θυμάμαι το μόνο διάστημα στη ζωή μου που έτρωγα ελάχιστα και όλοι μου λέγαν να πάρω κανά κιλό με νοσταλγία.. αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάποτε κατόρθωσα, έστω για μέρες να φάω λίγο..

από τότε που έμπλεξα με τη βουλιμία, και κανονική που είμαι στα κιλά, δε το ευχαριστιέμαι γιατί ξέρω ότι είναι κάτι ψεύτικο, κάτι πλαστό..δεν είναι απόκτημα των κόπων μου..

θέλω αλήθεια να λιμοκτονήσω,να μη φάω τίποτα μέχρι να γίνω κόκαλο, να κλείσει το κωλοστομάχι και να κάνω βήματα απ την αρχή μετά.. γιατί θεωρητικά ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω σε άποψη διατροφής.. αλλα πρακτικά,σκατά...

ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΡΩΩ? ΠΩς ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΕΤΕ ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ? ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟΤΕΡΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ...

----------


## evanescence2

Νιωθω οπως ακριβως και εσυ...εγω ειμαι βουλιμικη εδω και ενα χρονο αλλα δεν μ αρεσει γιατι δεν χανω κιλααα:@ θελω απλα να σταματησω να τρωω μεχρι να χαθει ολο το απαισιο λιπος και να μεινουν μονο τα κοκκαλα<3 ζηλευω οσες ειναι ανορεξικες και οχι βουλιμικες..η βουλιμια ειναι απαισια αηδιαστικη και ανουσια ενω εαν απλα το βουλωσεις και δεν φας χανεις κιλαα και γινεσε ομορφηη

----------


## evanescence2

Προσπαθησε να σκεφτεις το ανταλαγμα που θα παρεις εαν απαρνηθεις να φας κατι..εμενα με βοηθαει αυτο..επισης πιες πολυ νερο για να νιωσεις οτι εχεις χορτασει..παντα να τρως πρωινο ωστε να μην πεινας ολο το μεσημερι..φαντασου τον εαυτο σου να συρικνονεται και να βλεπεις τα μπουτια σου να ειναι τοσο λεπτα..

----------


## Mak

κορίτσια , συγγνώμη τώρα γιατί θα τρελαθώ, δίνετε συμβουλές η μια στην άλλη πως θα πέσετε πιο βαθιά στην διατροφική διαταραχή? Αν αυτό είναι αλληλοβοήθεια, τι να πω...

----------


## zimaraki!

:( Bρε κοριτσια δεν πατε καλα... απαπααααα θα τρελαθω

----------


## otiosa

Βιογραφικό: ανορεξική μέχρι τα 20, βουλιμική από εκεί και μετά.

Όταν πήγα σε ψυχολόγο με βοήθησε να δω κάτι που έκανα και κάνω λίγο έως και τώρα: νομίζω ότι κάτι θα γίνει και να ξεκινήσω από την αρχή μην κάνοντας λάθη αυτή τη φορά.
Με βοήθησε να δω ότι δεν έχει σημασία εάν κερδίζεις ή χάνεις αλλά εάν παίζεις το παιχνίδι. Εάν σταματήσεις να παίζεις θα χάσεις έτσι κι αλλιώς. Οπότε έψαξα να βρω τι ήθελα (αφοσίωση? αγάπη? ενδιαφέρον? επιτυχία?) και μπηκα στην μάχη να το πάρω με τα ανάλογα μέσα (άσχετα με το βάρος μου) και φροντίζω να προσγειώνω τον εαυτό μου να μην ελπίζει να αλλάξει ο χωροχρόνος και να γυρίσω πίσω στο σημείο μηδέν όπου θα διορθώσω και καλά τα πάντα.

Ακόμα κι αν έχεις το τέλειο σώμα - όπως το θεωρεί κανείς - δεν πρόκειται ως δια μαγείας να ανοίξουν οι ουρανοί και μια φωνή να πει στους ανθρώπους "Γιατί δεν της δώσατε "αυτό" και την στεναχωρείτε?" και αυτοί ξαφνικά θα με την επιφώτιση θα αρχίσουν να δίνουν αυτό που θέλεις, απλά και μόνο επειδή διόρθωσες το πρόβλημα του χωροχρόνου με το να χάσεις βάρος. 
Ζούσα πολλά χρόνια με αυτήν την ψευδαίσθηση και ακόμα την χρησιμοποιώ πού και που.

Επίσης: είναι επικίνδυνο όπως λέει και η Mak να βοηθάει η μία την άλλη προς τέτοια κατεύθυνση.

----------


## evanescence2

Καλααα απλα ρωτησε και της απαντησα:-) δεν μπορω να την πεισω να σταματησει να εχει εμμονη με το σωμα της αυτο ειναι κατι που θα το καταφερει μονη της..επειδη ταυτιζομαι με την γνωμη της της ειπα τι κανω εγω απο εκει και περα μπορει να επιλεξει να κανει οτι θελει..βρισκω το να μην τρως πιο υγιες απο το να τρως κατι και να ξερεις οτι θα πονεσεις και θα προσπαθησεις για να το βγαλεις. Αυτο πιστευω εγω δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να συμφωνησετε μαζι μου ο καθενας με τις αποψεις του

----------


## ΣοΦιΑ:)

maraki065 Κατ'αρχην γεια σας!
Δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι μια κοπελα ευχεται να ηταν ανορεξικη στην εποχη που ζουμε. Τα μεσα μαζικης ενημερωσεις προσφερουν υπεραριθμες πληροφοριες για τις καταστροφικες συνεπειες μιας τετοιας επιλογης. Θανατος. Δεν σου απανταω ως ξερολας και ως η δασκαλα απλα λογω του οτι εχω παλεψει κ εγω μ'αυτη την κωλοασθενεια (γτ περι ασθενειας προκειται ) και τωρα καταλαβαινω ποσα εχω χασει.. 
Βεβαια φανταζομαι οτι αυτα που σου λεω δεν συμαινουν τπτ για σενα απλα θελω να σταθω σε 2 σημεια που ανεφερες και να τα συνδυασω με γεγονοτα που ξερω. Απο την στιγμη που αναφερεις οτι εισαι βουλιμικη που θες να περασεις στην αλλη πλευρα του νομισματος δηλαδη την ανορεξια εχεις σκεφτει τι θα γινει μετα? Ωραια θα καταφερεις να χασεις καποια κιλα που θα ειναι ΠΛΑΣΤΑ ,γιατι στην ουσια το μονο που χανεις ειναι υγρα και μυικος ιστος οχι κιλα ή λιπος, ομως αργοτερα θα ξαναβρεθεις στην θεση απο την οποια ξεκινησες οπως στο παρελθον.. Ανορεξια-Βουλιμια-Ανορεξια-Βουλιμια..;/ Αυτο ειναι αμεταβλητο! Οσο βρισκεσαι στο ενα σταδιο να ξερεις οτι το επομενο καραδωκει.. Επιπλεον ζητας συμβουλες για να κανεις ενα βημα απο την αρχη..Για σενα ποια ειναι η αρχη? Η ανορεξια? Αν πεσεις μεσα στο πηγαδι της ανορεξιας δεν θα μπορεις να κανεις ΚΑΝ βηματα.. 
Κ επειδη εξακολουθω να πιστευω οτι οι συμβουλες μου δεν ηταν τοσο χρησιμες ωστε να συνειδητοποιησεις την λαθος βοηθεια που ζητας, μπορω να σου προτεινω λυσεις για να χασεις κιλα χωρις να λιμοκτονεις και χωρις να καταστρεψεις το στομαχι σου.. 
Για παραδειγμα μπορεις να τρως υγειινες τροφες με χαμηλες θερμιδες και λιπαρα οπως καποια σαλατα ή καποιο φρουτο. Επιπλεον.. κανε αυτο που κανω κ εγω.. Το σχολειο μου βρισκεται αρκετα κοντα σο σπιτι μου (μιση ωρα με τα ποδια) αν στο επιτρεπει το ωραριο σου μπορεις να διανυεις και εσυ αποστασεις με ποδηλατο ή περπατωντας καιγοντας λιπος και γυμναζοντας ταυτοχρονα το σωμα σου απλα και ευκολα! Τελος, αν εχεις φιλες που ενδιαφερονται μπορειτε να γραφτειτε ολες μαζι σε ενα γυμναστηιο και να συναντιεστε δυο φορες την βδομαδα για γυμναστικη (αυτο μπορειτε βεβαια να το κανετε και στο σπιτι καποιας αν διαθετει καποιο οργανο γυμναστικης ;) ) Ελπιζω να βοηθησα! Περιμενω την απαντηση σου :)

----------


## Mak

Σοφία, παρόλο που είσαι μικρή, βλέπω πως έχεις σκεφτεί αρκετά πράγματα και προσπαθείς να κάνεις ισορροπημένες επιλογές, χαίρομαι πολύ για σένα! Μπράβο σου!

----------


## ΣοΦιΑ:)

Δεν ημουν καθολου ετσι αλλα λογω της συγκεκριμενης αρρωστιας κοντεψα να χασω ενα ατομο που λατρευω (την κολλητη μου) η οποια μετα απο ενα χρονο προσπαθειας απελπιστηκε και μου λεει μια μερα: "Κουραστηκα να προσπαθω αν δεν βοηθησεις ΕΣΥ οτν εαυτο σου δεν θα το κανει κανεις. Κατσε και σκεψου ποσα εχεις χασει εναν χρονο περνωντας ολη τη μερα πανω στην ζυγαρια και οταν θες ελα μιλα μου" Ταρακουνιθηκα κ εγω και λεω οτι δεν αξιζει. Εχει νοημα ο στιχος " Σ'οποιον αρεσουμε για τους αλλους δεν θα μπορεσουμε" Εγω πλεον αρεσω στον εαυτο μου και αυτο μετραει.. Προσπαθιστε ν κανετε ολες σας το ιδιο και επλζω να βρειτε μια φιλη σαν κ εκεινη να σας αγαπαει σε τετοιο σημειο που να ανεχεται τα παντα απο την μιζερια σου και να μην θελει να σε εγκαταλειψει ακομα κι αν βλεπει οτι δεν εχει τροπο.. Βρηκε λοιπον τον καλυτερο κ πλεον ειμαι καλα κ την ευχαριστω γι'αυτο :)

----------


## BeingSkinnyandPretty

maraki065 σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα, σχεδον τα ιδια περναω και εγω και ευχομαι καθημερινα να ειχα πεσει σε αυτο το λουκι της ανορεξιας. Ξυπναω και κοιμαμαι με μια ζυγαρια στο χερι, χανω 2 κιλα κ μολις δω οτι πετυχα ενα στοχο αρχιζω παλι να τρωω ασυστολα μεχρι που τα περνω πισω, με πιανουν οι ενοχες μου και παλι απο την αρχη.. απο τα 15 μου χρονια η ζωη μου ειναι απλα μια διαιτα, καθημερινα. Πολλες φορες παθαινω καταθλιψη απο τα νευρα μου γτ δεν βλεπω την ζυγαρια να πεφτει... ελπιζω αυτο που θελουμε να το καταφερουμε... εγω το προσπαθω πολυ!!!

----------


## aiglh!

κοριτσια ποτε θα ξεκολλησουμε απο τη ζυγαρια???? γιατι η ζυγαρια να μας κανει οτι θελει?? γαιτι να μαστε καλα οταν δε τρωμε ή οατν βλεπουμε ενα νουμερο λιγοτερο??? αν εισια αδυνατη τι κερδιζεις???? αγαπη?θαυμασμο?τον αντρα των ονειρων σου? δε νομιζω!
το να εισαι ανορεξικη ειναι εφιαλτης, δεν εισια ικανοποιημενη με τιποτα ουτε με τα 45 κιλα ουτε με τα 30, υποφερεςι καθε μερα και ετσι δεν απολαμβανεις τη ζωη σου!! χανεις και δε κερδιζεις!! και χανεις μακροπροθεσμα ειτε απο αποψη οργανική ειτε απο ψυχολογικη!!! οι συνεπειες ειναι τραγικες και ως ανορεκτικη και ως βουλιμικη, κοιτατε να σται υγιεις με το μετρο. δε χρειαζεται πουθενα υπερβολη ολα ερχονται!

----------


## ανβι

έχω να καταθέσω με απόλυτη σοβαρότητα ότι πλέον ΞΕΡΩ ότι όσο πιο αδύνατος/η δε σημαίνει και πιο όμορφης/η.
επίισης, μια σκέψη που περνάει συχνά από τα κεφάλια πολύ αδύνατων κοριτσιών είναι ότι σχεδόν δε φαίνονται, ότι είναι μισοί άνθρωποι και λιγότερο ερωτεύσιμες.

----------


## sweetOctober

ανβι υποθέτω όπως το λες είναι και συμφωνώ, άλλωστε οι άντρες δίνουν μόνοι τους την απάντηση, άσχετα που όλοι θέλουν μοντέλα δίπλα τους, παντρεύονται τις γυναίκες με καμπύλες. Τώρα ότι οι καμπύλες μπορεί μετά να ξεχειλώσουν είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο...

----------


## ανβι

προσπαθώ ως τρόπο αντίληψης των πραγμάτων να μην κατακερματίζω τον άνθρωπο σε κομματάκια και να εστιάζω στο στήθος,τα πόδια, ή τα οπίσθια, ή σε όποιο άλλο μέρος ενός σώματος, ή ακόμα τις καμπύλες. δε θέλω να αναπαράγω τέτοια στερεότυπα. προτιμώ να επενδύω σε ένα υγιές κορμί, με ό,τι αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει. 
σουίτ, μην παρεξηγηθώ, περιγράφω τις σκέψεις μου.

----------

